# Qualcuno conosce BB ???

## fbcyborg

Sto parlando di un programmetto che gira in shell. 

Quando viene lanciato parte un vero e proprio filmato in 3d (fenomenale direi!!!) che dura un bel po...

Ci sono un sacco di animazioni, volti umani ... tutto realizzato con caratteri ASCII.. 

Penso sia proprio un genio chi l'ha fatto... Nessuno per caso sa dove trovarlo??

----------

## danielinux

BB è una demo e la trovi qui http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/bb/

E' una dimostrazione che usa le aalib , libreria che può essere usata con mplayer ad es per vedere filmati in ascii, o con hasciicam poui vedere lo streaming video della tua webcam in ascii, o convertire le tue fotografie in ascii .. per veri malati dei codici ascii....

ahhhhhsciiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## GiRa

BB è un demo per le AsciiArtLib aalib

```
$ esearch aalib

[ Results for search key : aalib ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-libs/aalib

      Latest version available: 1.4_rc4-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 381 kB

      Homepage:    http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/aalib/

      Description: A ASCII-Graphics Library

      License:     GPL-2

```

Purtroppo sul sito non vedo BB, ma c'è da dire che ho cercato per soli 7 secondi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danielinux

No, nel portage non c'è.

Sul sito linkato da me prima si trovano i sorgenti.

----------

## danielinux

I sorgenti del sito non riesco a compilarli, ma cercando in rete ho trovato la versione bb-1.3rc1.tar.gz, e questa si compila.. forse è per differenti versioni di compilatore o di kernel.. nn ho approfondito.

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!!!

LOLL Non sono un malato ascii!!!  :Very Happy:  ma come ripeto mi piaceva tutto quell'affare e volevo rivederlo.

Dunque, ho emerso le aalib.. e adesso? bb non c'è dentro però.. 

bisogna scaricare e compilare qualcosa del sito????

----------

## danielinux

Cerca il file bb-1.3rc1.tar.gz su google, compilalo e goditi lo spettacolo!!

----------

## fbcyborg

L'ho scaricato!!! Ma non riesco a compilarlo...

se faccio make help non appare nulla che mi indichi come fare............

EDIT:ci sono riuscito con:

```
./configure && make && make install
```

solo che non si sente l'audio!

----------

## GiRa

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> EDIT:ci sono riuscito con:
> 
> ```
> ./configure && make && make install
> ```
> ...

 

Perchè che altri metodi standard ci sono? O_o

Per l'audio forse usa OSS, oppure provalo da root. Ad esempio aafire su certe installazioni da utente parte solo le lo lanci dalla sua directory!   :Shocked: 

----------

## fbcyborg

MMh... che metodi ci sono??? 

Fino a poco prima del post non sapevo nemmeno che si facesse così come ho scritto. 

Per fortuna ho trovato qualcuno che me lo ha detto e l'ho postato pensando che potesse essere utile

per qualcun altro.

Da root non si sente niente.

----------

## federico

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> MMh... che metodi ci sono??? 
> 
> Fino a poco prima del post non sapevo nemmeno che si facesse così come ho scritto. 
> 
> Per fortuna ho trovato qualcuno che me lo ha detto e l'ho postato pensando che potesse essere utile
> ...

 

Questa cosa che dici sinceramente mi ha fatto venire un colpo.

Gentoo sta sfornando utenti stile windows!

Non te la predere ma un tempo saper dare un configure make e make install sarebbe stato il minimo scontato per qualsiasi cosa, e invece ora tu, ma probabilmente non solo tu, non ne eri a conoscienza...

Dobbiamo aprire una campagna per il recupero degli utenti avvezzi da utomatismi ?

----------

## federico

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> MMh... che metodi ci sono??? 
> 
> Fino a poco prima del post non sapevo nemmeno che si facesse così come ho scritto. 
> 
> Per fortuna ho trovato qualcuno che me lo ha detto e l'ho postato pensando che potesse essere utile
> ...

 

Questa cosa che dici sinceramente mi ha fatto venire un colpo.

Gentoo sta sfornando utenti stile windows!

Non te la predere ma un tempo saper dare un configure make e make install sarebbe stato il minimo scontato per qualsiasi cosa, e invece ora tu, ma probabilmente non solo tu, non ne eri a conoscenza...

Dobbiamo aprire una campagna per il recupero degli utenti avvezzi da utomatismi ?

EDIT:

In seguito alla dotta risposta di fbcyborg che mi insegna che conoscenza si scrive senza I ho corretto il mio post.

Ho fatto, gia' che c'ero, voto di astensione dalla risposta, perche' sarebbe stata impietosa.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Non te la predere ma un tempo saper dare un configure make e make install sarebbe stato il minimo scontato per qualsiasi cosa, e invece ora tu, ma probabilmente non solo tu, non ne eri a conoscienza...

 

Beh, io fino a quel momento non ero a conoscenza del comando per compilare qualcosa con make... 

Ricordati che c'è sempre tempo per imparare qualcosa. E' evidente che non fosse necessario conoscere il comando "./configure && make && make install" al fine di installare correttamente Gentoo. Inoltre è evidente che (spesso) una cosa non la si impari fino a che non ne si abbia la necessità! 

PS non me la sono presa.. era solo per precisare!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: federico: bravo!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho emerso dumb e dumb-xmms per il supporto ai files s3m che si trovano nella dir dei sorgenti di bb pensando che "abilitando" il sistema a riprodurre i files s3m, anche quando mando in esecuzione bb si sentano tali files.

Vedo che quando mando in esecuzione bb si apre una finestra, il cui titolo è "aa for X". Mi chiedo quindi come si possa abilitare il supporto anche per i files s3m per "aa for X" o per X.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Grazie!!!
> 
> LOLL Non sono un malato ascii!!!  ma come ripeto mi piaceva tutto quell'affare e volevo rivederlo.
> 
> Dunque, ho emerso le aalib.. e adesso? bb non c'è dentro però.. 
> ...

 

allora devi assolutamente provare xine+aalib

x guardarti un divx o un dvd

----------

## danielinux

Devi anche provare a vedere la tv in ascii!!!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> allora devi assolutamente provare xine+aalib
> 
> x guardarti un divx o un dvd

 

Puoi darmi delle indicazioni più precise per favore??? ho già uso xine per leggere i dvd.. e per aalib?

e per la tv?? Ho una WinTV usb

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puoi darmi delle indicazioni più precise per favore??? ho già uso xine per leggere i dvd.. e per aalib?
> 
> e per la tv?? Ho una WinTV usb

 

```
x-drum@Storm ~ $ emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r3  USE="X alsa asf dvd gnome ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aac -aalib -arts -cle266 -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ffmpeg -flac -i8x0 -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -nvidia -samba -speex -theora -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

```

quindi emergi xine-lib con la USE aalib abilitata

dopo ti bastera' selezionare come video output aalib dal tuo frontend

preferito per xine-lib...fine

per la win_tv nn saprei

----------

## danielinux

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e per la tv?? Ho una WinTV usb

 

Non indovineresti mai come si chiama il programma x vedere la tv in ascii...  aatv!  :Laughing: 

PS: Dì la verità.. cominci ad ammalarti d'ASCII!!!! AMMETTILO!!

----------

## fbcyborg

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Dì la verità.. cominci ad ammalarti d'ASCII!!!! AMMETTILO!!

 

Dai su smettila!!! non dire così!!! LOLLL   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> dopo ti bastera' selezionare come video output aalib dal tuo frontend
> 
> preferito per xine-lib...fine 

 

Scusami tanto.. dunque.. xine-lib è già compilato con la flag aalib.. cosa mi mancherebbe ora???

cioè.. dovrei aprire xine e fare cosa???   :Confused: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io utilizzo 

```
aaxine nomevideo
```

----------

## danielinux

Io uso

```
 mplayer -vo aa nomevideo.avi
```

----------

## Ic3M4n

avevo provato a modificare il plugin del video direttamente dalle opzioni della gui, ma continuava a farmi vedere il video con il plugin di default. poi ho scoperto aaxine.   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Simpatica sta cosa di guardare un divx in modalità ascii! Però ancora non sono convinto di essere malato di ascii!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Simpatica sta cosa di guardare un divx in modalità ascii! Però ancora non sono convinto di essere malato di ascii!!!! 

 

allora per completare l'opera devi assolutamente installare asciicam

cosi ti vedi in ascii mentre sei ripreso dalla tua webcam....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## danielinux

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Simpatica sta cosa di guardare un divx in modalità ascii! Però ancora non sono convinto di essere malato di ascii!!!!  
> 
> allora per completare l'opera devi assolutamente installare asciicam
> 
> cosi ti vedi in ascii mentre sei ripreso dalla tua webcam.... 

 

Se 6 ancora + malato come me, converti le tue foto in ascii con jitac !!

----------

## X-Drum

 *danielinux wrote:*   

> Se 6 ancora + malato come me, converti le tue foto in ascii con jitac !!

 

dai lancio una sfida: prossimo obiettivo lanciare X in modalità ascii lol

----------

## danielinux

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *danielinux wrote:*   Se 6 ancora + malato come me, converti le tue foto in ascii con jitac !! 
> 
> dai lancio una sfida: prossimo obiettivo lanciare X in modalità ascii lol

 

Siii!! 

Per me è una sfida nella sfida, dato che uso la gentoo sul mio celeron mendocino a 300 Mhz, ed avere un sistema X in ascii sarebbe esagerato!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Che bello!  :Very Happy:  WoooW!

Adesso sto compilando bb su un altro pc con processore a 32 bit e guardate cosa accade quando do un make:

```
~/bb-1.3.0 $ make

gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.     -g -O2 -I/usr/include -pthread -D_REENTRANT -D SOUNDDIR=\"/usr/local/share/bb\" -c timers.c

timers.c:311: error: conflicting types for 'tl_lookup_timer'

timers.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'tl_lookup_timer' was here

timers.c:311: error: conflicting types for 'tl_lookup_timer'

timers.h:52: error: previous declaration of 'tl_lookup_timer' was here

timers.c:387: error: conflicting types for 'tl_reset_timer'

timers.h:53: error: previous declaration of 'tl_reset_timer' was here

timers.c:387: error: conflicting types for 'tl_reset_timer'

timers.h:53: error: previous declaration of 'tl_reset_timer' was here

make: *** [timers.o] Error 1
```

Perchè non compila quì?????

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Simpatica sta cosa di guardare un divx in modalità ascii! Però ancora non sono convinto di essere malato di ascii!!!!  
> 
> allora per completare l'opera devi assolutamente installare asciicam
> 
> cosi ti vedi in ascii mentre sei ripreso dalla tua webcam.... 

 

Rilancio, spegni la TV e guarda i mondiali con:

```
telnet ascii-wm.net 2006
```

----------

## tizio

capperi il mondiale in ascii non me l'aspettavo...

c'è gente malata a questo mondo!!   :Laughing: 

ma asciicam fa parte di qualche pacchetto nel portage? mi piacerebbe provarlo...

comunque già che ci siamo segnalo figlet...

```

root:/home/tizio# figlet w00t

           ___   ___  _   

__      __/ _ \ / _ \| |_ 

\ \ /\ / / | | | | | | __|

 \ V  V /| |_| | |_| | |_ 

  \_/\_/  \___/ \___/ \__|

```

----------

## fbcyborg

a me però continua a non compilarsi il bb.. come devo fare?

se non si sblocca questa compilazione come provo tutte queste figate che mi proponete?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tizio

fbcyborg: il ./configure non dice nulla? neanche un warning?

----------

## fbcyborg

Pare di no, eccolo:

```
~/bb-1.3.0 $ ./configure

loading cache ./config.cache

checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for working aclocal... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking for gcc... (cached) gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... (cached) yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... (cached) gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... (cached) yes

checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes

checking for limits.h... (cached) yes

checking for malloc.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... (cached) yes

checking for sys/time.h... (cached) yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for working const... (cached) yes

checking for inline... (cached) inline

checking for pid_t... (cached) yes

checking for size_t... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... (cached) yes

checking for working alloca.h... (cached) yes

checking for alloca... (cached) yes

checking whether gcc needs -traditional... (cached) no

checking for 8-bit clean memcmp... (cached) yes

checking return type of signal handlers... (cached) void

checking for ftime... (cached) yes

checking for gettimeofday... (cached) yes

checking for select... (cached) yes

checking for strdup... (cached) yes

checking for strstr... (cached) yes

checking for strtol... (cached) yes

checking for aalib-config... (cached) /usr/bin/aalib-config

checking for AALIB - version >= 1.4.0... yes

checking for libmikmod-config... (cached) /usr/bin/libmikmod-config

checking for libmikmod - version >= 3.0.0... yes, 3.1.10

creating ./config.status

creating Makefile

creating aconfig.h

aconfig.h is unchanged

```

e l'ho rifatto più volte..

----------

## tizio

googlando...

http://bugs.donarmstrong.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=317415

magari ti è utile...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille! mi è stato utilissimo, te ne sono grato.  :Smile: 

Giusto per curiosità, che stringa hai cercato su google???? io non riuscivo a trovare proprio nulla.  :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

credo semplicemente "tl_lookup_timer"...

non son sicuro pero   :Rolling Eyes: 

qualcuno ha qualche informazione su asciicam? possibile emergerlo in qualche modo?

non mi piace installare pacchetti a mano...

----------

